# Best brushes



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I use a rake type brush to comb out dead hair but it seems like I can go on forever. I am worried that it will actually cut the wooly under coat instead of just removing loose hair. What do you use to take care of old hair?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an under coat comb and a pin brush. i brush/comb
in a ll directions with the under coat comb. then i comb
in one direction with the under coat comb. i use the pin
brush to remove the loose hairs. i use the under coat
comb on his back, sides, and top. i use the pin brush
on his head, underneath him and on his legs. i brush
3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I have a Kong rubber brush and I love it. It's great of the outer coat and pulling out loose hairs there. For the undercoat, I have a rake when it's shedding season.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I recently had Kyleigh groomed and got some great tips from the groomer ... here's the post I put all the info in:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../194275-all-groomed-pretty-2.html#post2629113


----------

